# DDReptiles - online shop



## DDReptiles (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi all, finally our new website is ready now with e-shop !!! Hope you like it, feel free to visit us and shop with us ))) If you have any questions, please contact us.

Thank you.
Team DDReptiles
Reptile Accessories | Reptile Supplies | Kera-Natur decoration | DDReptiles Shop

*We would like to show you one of our biotope viv for BCC (6 x 2.5 x 3 ft)


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

I have 4 of their vivs and bought various substrates, hides and bowls i highly recommend their products to everyone. They all look natural and unique unlike some better known brands :2thumb:


----------



## herpivore (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey

Love the new site, can I make a suggestion?

Its quite difficult to judge the size of some of the hides etc, it would be great if there was something in the pictures, a coke can, ruler or something, just to give an indication of scale:2thumb:


----------



## DDReptiles (Jun 9, 2012)

*Size*

Hi. We changed all measurements from cm to inch. Thank you. : victory:


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Whats the biggest size of viv you can make? thanks


----------



## DDReptiles (Jun 9, 2012)

*Size of viv*

6 x 2.5 x 3ft and 7 x 2 x 2ft


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I'd love it. In Classifieds, where it belongs. :whistling2:


----------



## DDReptiles (Jun 9, 2012)

*GTP viv*


----------

